# Maldini:"Mercato? Vedremo cosa riusciremo a fare".



## admin (31 Agosto 2019)

Maldini a DAZN:"Il mercato è molto particolare. Le esigenze sono sportive e societarie. Siamo in mezzo e cerchiamo di fare il possibile. Abbiamo un giorno e mezzo vedremo cosa riusciremo a fare".


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2019)

admin ha scritto:


> maldini a dazn:"il mercato è molto particolare. Le esigenze sono sportive e societarie. Siamo in mezzo e cerchiamo di fare il possibile. Abbiamo un giorno e mezzo vedremo cosa riusciremo a fare".



lol


----------



## kYMERA (31 Agosto 2019)

1 giorno e mezzo? ci sono stati 3 mesi e mezzo....


----------



## Swaitak (31 Agosto 2019)

sveglia Paolino!!


----------



## Anguus (31 Agosto 2019)

ma va a ****** va


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Il mercato è molto particolare. Le esigenze sono sportive e societarie. Siamo in mezzo e cerchiamo di fare il possibile. Abbiamo un giorno e mezzo vedremo cosa riusciremo a fare".



"Hanno distrutto il mio Milan".

Ok, Paolo.


----------



## kipstar (31 Agosto 2019)

Cosa può dire? Più di dire siamo in mezzo tra esigenze sportive e societarie.....
L'aspetto sportivo non è il primario....capisco questo....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Il mercato è molto particolare. Le esigenze sono sportive e societarie. Siamo in mezzo e cerchiamo di fare il possibile. Abbiamo un giorno e mezzo vedremo cosa riusciremo a fare".


Sta chiaramente aspettando un esubero, magari nelle ultime ore di mercato. Per me alla fine non arriverà nessuno.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Il mercato è molto particolare. Le esigenze sono sportive e societarie. Siamo in mezzo e cerchiamo di fare il possibile. Abbiamo un giorno e mezzo vedremo cosa riusciremo a fare".



Avesse detto mercato chiuso. Lascia anche speranze per qualche accorgimento...


----------



## Mic (31 Agosto 2019)

forse è peggio del sentir dire che non viene nessuno.
Praticamente siamo nella ***** fino al collo


----------



## Raryof (31 Agosto 2019)

Incapace peggio di Galliani.


----------



## bmb (31 Agosto 2019)

Facile parlare da fuori e sputare nel piatto in cui hai mangiato. Più difficile se sei dentro e sul piatto devi ancora mangiarci. Vero Paolo? Zvone?


----------



## Milo (31 Agosto 2019)

Male malissimo


----------



## Andris (31 Agosto 2019)

intanto Depay ha appena segnato il suo quarto goal in quattro giornate.
la scorsa stagione ne aveva segnati dieci.
per prenderlo serve un'offerta irrinunciabile e non mi pare sia quello che propongano ora,vedi Correa.
bisogna andare lì con cash e pagare tutto insieme subito tipo acquisto di Piatek


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Il mercato è molto particolare. Le esigenze sono sportive e societarie. Siamo in mezzo e cerchiamo di fare il possibile. Abbiamo un giorno e mezzo vedremo cosa riusciremo a fare".



Era facile parlare da fuori vero? Vergognati


----------



## Devil man (31 Agosto 2019)

Mi vergogno a leggere certi commenti...


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Il mercato è molto particolare. Le esigenze sono sportive e societarie. Siamo in mezzo e cerchiamo di fare il possibile. Abbiamo un giorno e mezzo vedremo cosa riusciremo a fare".



Tanto se riusciremo a portare a casa sta vittoria, faranno i fuochi d'artificio e celebrazioni varie. Altro che mercato.

E' sempre la solita storia.


----------



## Swaitak (31 Agosto 2019)

.


----------



## luigi61 (31 Agosto 2019)

Maldini/Boban ma un'entrataccia in tackle come facevate un tempo, in tandem su Idiott a spezzargli le gambe no??


----------



## The P (31 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Il mercato è molto particolare. Le esigenze sono sportive e societarie. Siamo in mezzo e cerchiamo di fare il possibile. Abbiamo un giorno e mezzo vedremo cosa riusciremo a fare".



Io mi chiedo come facciano lui e Boban a non sengtirsi umiliati dopo aver comprato 5 giocatori e ne gioca solo 1. 

Leo è stato pagato 30mln e non entra neppure.

A Krunic preferiscono Borini fuori ruolo.

Questo è il peggio mercato della storia dopo quello con Traorè.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Il mercato è molto particolare. Le esigenze sono sportive e societarie. Siamo in mezzo e cerchiamo di fare il possibile. Abbiamo un giorno e mezzo vedremo cosa riusciremo a fare".



Abbastanza ironico come due grandi anti-Galliani stiano facendo un mercato in tutto e per tutto alla Condom.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Agosto 2019)

Novello condor.
Chi lo avrebbe mai detto.


----------



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Abbastanza ironico come due grandi anti-Galliani stiano facendo un mercato in tutto e per tutto alla Condom.



Se non peggio eh.


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Agosto 2019)

Per me ne faremo 2/3

Taison
Tonali o qualcuno nel ruolo
centrale


----------



## dottor Totem (31 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Il mercato è molto particolare. Le esigenze sono sportive e societarie. Siamo in mezzo e cerchiamo di fare il possibile. Abbiamo un giorno e mezzo vedremo cosa riusciremo a fare".



La cosa tragica è che si continua a spendere tanto, siamo già a più di 100M, già consapevoli di averli spesi malissimo. 
Prendiamocela pure di nuovo con il nuovo allenatore, ma la verità è che sul lato sportivo le scelte sono ad oggi molto molto criticabili per non dire altro.

Se c'è qualcuno che non dovrebbe mangiare il panettone questi sono Maldini e Boban. Poi parliamo di chi li ha scelti e le loro motivazioni.


----------



## Chrissonero (31 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Il mercato è molto particolare. Le esigenze sono sportive e societarie. Siamo in mezzo e cerchiamo di fare il possibile. Abbiamo un giorno e mezzo vedremo cosa riusciremo a fare".



Incredibile ma con questa idiozia del cambio di modulo (4 3 3 al 4 3 1 2) hanno trovato la perfetta scusa per la enessima stagione di fila per non prendere quel attaccante veloce e forte nel dribbling...e noi siamo qua ancora a aspettare qualche miracolo di Suso o Calhanoglu..nel frattempo gli altri prendono gente cone Hirving Lozano, Alexis Sanches e compagni, io davero non ho più parole.


----------



## LukeLike (31 Agosto 2019)

Mi sono vergognato come un ladro a leggere certi commenti su Paolo...


----------



## luigi61 (31 Agosto 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Mi sono vergognato come un ladro a leggere certi commenti su Paolo...



Guarda io "amo" Maldini ma dobbiamo essere oggettivi ed obbiettivi; quando Leo è andato via Maldini ha valutato la proposta della proprieta ed avendo accettato si e automaticamente assunto la responsabilità l'onore e l'onere del ruolo da primo dirigente che ha; ha accettato le condizioni poste da una proprieta che sul mercato, stiamo vedendolo , ha una posizione quantomeno criticabile, ti sembrano da Milan, gente come Krunic Duarte , scommesse come Leao o Benaccer? E chiaro che i tifosi dopo aver sentito fare tante promesse siano come minimo delusi e si sentano "traditi", direi che è più che umano; un mercato schifoso come questo un conto è se lo fa Galliani o Mirabelli un'altro se lo fa uno dei pochissimi su cui tutti avrebbero messo la mano sul fuoco....


----------



## Chrissonero (31 Agosto 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Mi sono vergognato come un ladro a leggere certi commenti su Paolo...



Da parte mia per Paolo solo rispetto e ammirazione ma finora questo mercato è da 5.


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Agosto 2019)

Mancano pochi giorni. Se dovessimo rimanere così, Maldini farebbe miglior figura a star zitto. Le supercazzole brematurate alla Galliani non ci piacciono.


----------



## zamp2010 (31 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Il mercato è molto particolare. Le esigenze sono sportive e societarie. Siamo in mezzo e cerchiamo di fare il possibile. Abbiamo un giorno e mezzo *vedremo cosa riusciremo a fare*".



Se non fanno niente vuol dire che non sono capaci? 
strane dicharazione perche mette pressione su di se.


----------



## Ambrole (31 Agosto 2019)

Dire abbiamo un giorno e mezzo, dopo che hai avuto tre mesi a disposizione, non si può davvero sentire. 1 mese buttato su correa ...


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2019)

Senza mancare di rispetto a nessuno, ma solo io ho la sensazione che abbiamo affidato il mercato a gente (Maldini e Boban) che sono dei novellini in materia? Ho come l'impressione che si siano mossi male per mancanza di conoscenza di dinamiche...scommesse in campo...scommesse dietro le scrivanie...


----------



## Garrincha (1 Settembre 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Guarda io "amo" Maldini ma dobbiamo essere oggettivi ed obbiettivi; quando Leo è andato via Maldini ha valutato la proposta della proprieta ed avendo accettato si e automaticamente assunto la responsabilità l'onore e l'onere del ruolo da primo dirigente che ha; ha accettato le condizioni poste da una proprieta che sul mercato, stiamo vedendolo , ha una posizione quantomeno criticabile, ti sembrano da Milan, gente come Krunic Duarte , scommesse come Leao o Benaccer? E chiaro che i tifosi dopo aver sentito fare tante promesse siano come minimo delusi e si sentano "traditi", direi che è più che umano; un mercato schifoso come questo un conto è se lo fa Galliani o Mirabelli un'altro se lo fa uno dei pochissimi su cui tutti avrebbero messo la mano sul fuoco....



Il Milan è anche quello che retrocedeva in serie B, non esiste il giocatore da Milan o non da, se il tifoso pensa di avere una ferrari sempre e comunque anche quando guida un'utilitaria è un problema suo se è delusional


----------



## Garrincha (1 Settembre 2019)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Se non fanno niente vuol dire che non sono capaci?
> strane dicharazione perche mette pressione su di se.



Vuol dire che non si sono verificate delle condizioni, non è che non sono andati a prendere Chiesa perché non sono capaci


----------



## folletto (1 Settembre 2019)

È anche possibile che l'ultima parola su un'operazione spetti comunque a Gazidis e poi ci sono (a quanto pare) molte limitazioni per il mercato, no prestiti, no oltre una certa età, non oltre tot di ingaggio....non è facile. Comunque mercato deficitario a dir poco e le colpe sono di tutti fino a prova contraria


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2019)

Si era partiti con l'idea di sacrificare Suso e Donnarumma, di cedere Silva, con il raccolto da oltre 100 mln di finanziare un mercato atto a portare gente da 4-3-1-2. 

Rimasti questi tre il piano finanaziario del mercato è stato completamente rivisto, il mercato di quest'estate ne è la conseguenza.


----------



## Victorss (1 Settembre 2019)

Quindi c è ancora tempo anche oggi?


----------



## Milo (1 Settembre 2019)

Spero che arrivi qualcuno ma spero anche che dopo ieri cambino l’obiettivo di mercato, e vista la situazione sulle cessioni mi accontenterei anche di un Baka in prestito


----------



## Solo (1 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Il mercato è molto particolare. Le esigenze sono sportive e societarie. Siamo in mezzo e cerchiamo di fare il possibile. Abbiamo un giorno e mezzo vedremo cosa riusciremo a fare".


ROTFL, traduzione "ci siamo incartati e ora siamo fregati a meno che non succeda un miracolo"


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Settembre 2019)

Ma sì, c'è tempo, abbiamo ancora molti minuti...
Maldini e Boban avranno indubbiamente delle colpe, per carità sono dei novizi ma questo il signor Gazidis e la proprietà Idiott lo sapevano quando hanno affidato il compito a Paolo. Non è che forse non avrebbe accettato nessuno e nè Gazidis con il suo proverbiale carisma nè Idiott con i suoi mirabolanti avvocati non sono riusciti a trovare nessuno esperto disposto a lavorare a queste condizioni?
Paghiamo dazio per il mercato condotto da Miraballe, composto di cessi invendibili, per l'inesperienza di Maldini e Boban e per le risorse scarse messe a disposizione della campagna acquisti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> Spero che arrivi qualcuno ma spero anche che dopo ieri cambino l’obiettivo di mercato, e vista la situazione sulle cessioni mi accontenterei anche di un Baka in prestito



È a Monaco da ieri, in prestito.


----------



## Milanlove (1 Settembre 2019)

Penoso.


Non capisco il senso di rovinare la sua immagine per andare davanti ai microfoni e fare la brutta copia di Galliani.

Da un vero uomo (come è lui) mi aspetto le dimissioni. 

L'ha fatto quel buzzurro di Totti, non vedo perchè Maldini debba continuare a prestarsi a fare il dirigente fantoccio incapace di fare qualsiasi cosa per difendere Elliott.


----------



## Milo (1 Settembre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È a Monaco da ieri, in prestito.



Ero rimasto alle sole voci di mercato, peccato...

Manca poco più di un giorno e non sappiamo più niente, tra viaggi, documenti ecc io la vedo molto molto male


----------



## The P (1 Settembre 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Senza mancare di rispetto a nessuno, ma solo io ho la sensazione che abbiamo affidato il mercato a gente (Maldini e Boban) che sono dei novellini in materia? Ho come l'impressione che si siano mossi male per mancanza di conoscenza di dinamiche...scommesse in campo...scommesse dietro le scrivanie...



E' così caro Jino. Ma purtroppo la società Milan è una società di dilettanti allo sbaraglio su tutti i punti di vista.
Intanto il management è cambiato per il quarto anno consecutivo. Quasi tutto.

Il degrado che stiamo vivendo non si vede solo sul campo, ma anche fuori.

Avete notato gli sponsor dimezzati rispetto alla scorsa stagione?

Avete notato la comunicazione sui social del Milan? Grafiche e contenuti davvero old. La Juventus è di un'altro pianeta e infatti è diventato il 3 profilo instragram di calcio più seguito. L'inter ha una comunicazione fichissima che seguo più di quella del Milan.

Voi direte cosa centra? Centra eccome. Perché più sei cool, più il tuo prodotto si vende. Si vende agli sponsor e ai tifosi. 

E più vendi e più i dirigenti possono finanziare il mercato. 

Donnarumma stesso in un altra società avrebbero fatto aste per prenderlo, da noi è visto quasi come una pippa quando fa un miracolo a partita. 

Eppure io sulle pagine social del Milan non lo vedo mai, mentre vedo pure i peti fatti da Allison, Kepa o Ederson sui social media.

Sta società è da radere al suolo e ristrutturare. 

Ma poi come DS, se avevano intenzione di prendere Tare, come sono finiti a Massara??? Parliamo di uno che sono anni che allestisce rose centrando obiettivi facendo plusvalenze e un'altro che ha 6 mesi scarsi di esperienza d DS. No sense.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Il mercato è molto particolare. Le esigenze sono sportive e societarie. Siamo in mezzo e cerchiamo di fare il possibile. Abbiamo un giorno e mezzo vedremo cosa riusciremo a fare".



È da anni che dico che Paolo non poteva essere l’uomo ideale per un Milan in costruzione. Non puoi fare esperienza al Milan. Devi arrivarci già navigato e con un background notevole. Mercato mediocre in rapporto alle necessità. Poi comunicazione pessima.


----------



## Milanlove (1 Settembre 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Senza mancare di rispetto a nessuno, ma solo io ho la sensazione che abbiamo affidato il mercato a gente (Maldini e Boban) che sono dei novellini in materia? Ho come l'impressione che si siano mossi male per mancanza di conoscenza di dinamiche...scommesse in campo...scommesse dietro le scrivanie...



ah meno male che c'è qualcun altro che la pensa come me. A me sembrano tutti impazziti nell'esaltarsi nell'avere Boban e Maldini dirigenti. Io mi esalterei invece se la Juve avesse Del Piero e Ravanelli a fare il mercato e l'Inter avesse Materazzi e Stankovic.
Tutti hanno dirigenti esperti e preparati in materia, noi dobbiamo sempre avere gli stagisti. Poi che i nostri stagisti abbiano alzato al cielo la champions con la nostra maglia, bene, ma restano sempre degli stagisti senza alcuna esperienza e conoscenze. Non avranno contatti con i procuratori, non sanno come si porta avanti una trattativa, non avranno amicizie importanti nel mercato dei calciatori, non avranno favori da riscuotere. Non sanno nulla in materia... e siamo tutti felici di averli a gestire il Milan. Bohhhh??


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2019)

The P ha scritto:


> E' così caro Jino. Ma purtroppo la società Milan è una società di dilettanti allo sbaraglio su tutti i punti di vista.
> Intanto il management è cambiato per il quarto anno consecutivo. Quasi tutto.
> 
> Il degrado che stiamo vivendo non si vede solo sul campo, ma anche fuori.
> ...


Ma credi davvero che Donnarumma non lo voglia quasi nessuno xche' non è pubblicizzato bene?La realta' è che guadagna tanto(direi troppo),le big sono gia' più o meno tutte coperte in quel ruolo,e non è proprio vero che fa solo miracoli,ma li alterna anche a diverse cavolate(ieri x es sbaglia, un' altra volta, un uscita che poteva costare caro).In più coi piedi è abbastanza scarsino e sappiamo che nel calcio di oggi,è richiesto al portiere anche di saper un minimo impostare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2019)

E direi che oramai è finita, anche perchè dovrebbe essere già a Milano chiunque vogliano comprare.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Settembre 2019)

qualche svincolato buono c'è in giro ?


----------



## James45 (1 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini a DAZN:"Il mercato è molto particolare. Le esigenze sono sportive e societarie. Siamo in mezzo e cerchiamo di fare il possibile. Abbiamo un giorno e mezzo vedremo cosa riusciremo a fare".



Ci vediamo a gennaio (forse)


----------



## Milo (1 Settembre 2019)

Voglio vedere se ha anche la faccia tosta di dire che puntiamo la champions.

Uno dei mercati più disastrosi...


----------



## Hellscream (1 Settembre 2019)

Ma quindi? C'è ancora tempo vero?


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Settembre 2019)

Ad oggi o i nuovi si mettono a fare i fenomeni e qualche mummia si sveglia dopo anni di sonno letargico..... oppure partiamo dietro a tutte le nostre concorrenti o quasi.
Francamente dopo anni e anni un cui mi rifiutavo anche di crederlo oggi invece mi sono convinto che anche l'atalanta ci sia superiore.
I paragoni con juve , napoli e inter nemmeno li faccio , la lazio mi pare abbia costruito una bella squadra.
Mi riservo giusto sulla roma perchè ha cambiato tanto e ha un allenatore nuovo.
Ma questo milan lo vedo li a duellare con toro , fiorentina e samp, la nostra dimensione tecnica è quella.
Altro che quarto posto.....


----------



## luigi61 (1 Settembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ad oggi o i nuovi si mettono a fare i fenomeni e qualche mummia si sveglia dopo anni di sonno letargico..... oppure partiamo dietro a tutte le nostre concorrenti o quasi.
> Francamente dopo anni e anni un cui mi rifiutavo anche di crederlo oggi invece mi sono convinto che anche l'atalanta ci sia superiore.
> I paragoni con juve , napoli e inter nemmeno li faccio , la lazio mi pare abbia costruito una bella squadra.
> Mi riservo giusto sulla roma perchè ha cambiato tanto e ha un allenatore nuovo.
> ...



Siamo al livello di samp e toro; la viola se prende qualcuno in difesa ci e superiore come anche la Roma; la conferma viene dal match di ieri quando in casa contro una neopromossa hanno arrancato e rischiato di pareggiare; ci sono almeno 7-8 squadre meglio attrezzate , questo anche grazie ad un meraviglioso mercato
vergogna


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Settembre 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Siamo al livello di samp e toro; la viola se prende qualcuno in difesa ci e superiore come anche la Roma; la conferma viene dal match di ieri quando in casa contro una neopromossa hanno arrancato e rischiato di pareggiare; ci sono almeno 7-8 squadre meglio attrezzate , questo anche grazie ad un meraviglioso mercato
> vergogna


Anche a me sembra che siamo imabarazzanti, la qualità offensiva è scandalosa. Ci troviamo a ripetere ogni anno gli stessi medesimi concetti, ma le lacune non vengono mai colmate. Oggi pomeriggio tanto per farmi male ho guardato la partita tra Everton e Wolves, visto che non c'era molto altro. A parte la prestazione indegna di Cutrone, ho apprezzato molto Traorè dei Wolves, un esterno esplosivo che noi al Milan non vediamo da millenni. Lasciando perdere il solito Ruben Neves che è un giocatore delizioso, ma ti pare che un tifoso del Milan debba invidiare un esterno dei Wolves? Roba da matti. Aggiungo: grandissima partita di Richarlison, un attaccante davvero completo. Tra lui e Silva Miraballe ha scelto Silva...


----------



## luigi61 (1 Settembre 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Anche a me sembra che siamo imabarazzanti, la qualità offensiva è scandalosa. Ci troviamo a ripetere ogni anno gli stessi medesimi concetti, ma le lacune non vengono mai colmate. Oggi pomeriggio tanto per farmi male ho guardato la partita tra Everton e Wolves, visto che non c'era molto altro. A parte la prestazione indegna di Cutrone, ho apprezzato molto Traorè dei Wolves, un esterno esplosivo che noi al Milan non vediamo da millenni. Lasciando perdere il solito Ruben Neves che è un giocatore delizioso, ma ti pare che un tifoso del Milan debba invidiare un esterno dei Wolves? Roba da matti. Aggiungo: grandissima partita di Richarlison, un attaccante davvero completo. Tra lui e Silva Miraballe ha scelto Silva...



Beh Richarlison era anche nel mirino di Leo; bisogna comunque solidarizzare con Giampaolo, perché schiera i "migliori" o meglio i meno peggio....che ha a disposizione, quindi ecco i soliti Borini Suso Chala tale e quale come faceva Rino; ciò significa che quello che sosteniamo è giusto ossia il mercato fatto è penoso, aldilà di Benaccer, che comunque va meglio valutato, insieme a Theo , gli altri se va bene potranno essere riserve possiamo quindi tranquillamente chiudere bottega....altro che 4 posto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Settembre 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Beh Richarlison era anche nel mirino di Leo; bisogna comunque solidarizzare con Giampaolo, perché schiera i "migliori" o meglio i meno peggio....che ha a disposizione, quindi ecco i soliti Borini Suso Chala tale e quale come faceva Rino; ciò significa che quello che sosteniamo è giusto ossia il mercato fatto è penoso, aldilà di Benaccer, che comunque va meglio valutato, insieme a Theo , gli altri se va bene potranno essere riserve possiamo quindi tranquillamente chiudere bottega....altro che 4 posto


Lo so che era anche nel mirino di Leo, ma era stato offerto a Miraballe per un tozzo di pane. Già con Rebic comunque la squadra assumerebbe una fisionomia più sensata, ma restiamo una outsider in questo campionato per quanto riguarda il quarto posto.


----------



## Milo (1 Settembre 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere se ha anche la faccia tosta di dire che puntiamo la champions.
> 
> Uno dei mercati più disastrosi...



Me lo rimangio, grande operazione di mercato!


----------



## Swaitak (1 Settembre 2019)

con la chiusura di Rebic ,il mercato torna ''intelligente'' . Speriamo in un ultimo colpo ciliegina però


----------

